# Doing Income Tax On a Mac



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Having switched over from windows earlier this past summer I always did my taxes by purchasing a CD at my local store but i have been looking lately and cannot find one for MAC that I can purchase and install on my MacPro. Surely after buying a $1000 dollar plus laptop I can at least do my taxes by loading in a cd and e-filing. Is there something I a missing.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I file my taxes online at QuickTaxWeb.ca. Been using this service since at least 2004 that I can remember. Using software you actually load onto your Mac is the past, and has been for a long while. And to alleviate any concerns, it's secure.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I use uFile.ca and have used it for a number of years.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome folks, appreciate the info.

Paul


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

There is no really decent Mac software for taxes. The only viable approach is web-based. Others have provided excellent recommendations of those web-based services.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Sonal said:


> I use uFile.ca and have used it for a number of years.


Same here - never a problem

It's priced reasonably for what it does, if I remember right it's also available for free on one specific day.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

For the last three years, I have used Quicktaxweb as well. My bank (Nova Scotia) offered a discount through their online accounts, so you might look for something like that.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I've used taxchopper.ca for a couple of years with no complaints at all


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Another vote for UFile.ca here. I've used it for the past two years and will use it again this year. When we have to file US returns (depends on the year) I use TaxAct.com, which is very good.

On a side note: our first two years back in Canada, my husband's company paid for us to have Ernst Young do our taxes and THAT took longer than me doing it myself with UFile!! They have an absolutely DREADFUL online system to input all your data - it's not at all Mac-friendly, barely working with Firefox and not at all with Safari. I'd input data and it would disappear regularly. Then, to top it all off, they sent us the completed forms (which WE had to print out) and they were scanned images made into PDFs. Half the pages were crooked. It was ludicrous. You'd think whatever they were used on their end would at least have PDF output. Granted, after all the hair-pulling, the returns themselves appeared to be well done.


----------



## doglips (Feb 28, 2001)

Another vote for ufile in the inevitable annual tax software thread.


----------



## sateach (Dec 20, 2009)

You may want to check out Taxfreeway. I've used it for the past number of years and it's been great for my circumstances. Nothing fancy, just basic "take my money, gov!" stuff.

Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway

There's also a load of advice on previous threads regarding tax software for Macs and iOS


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I used TaxFreeway for the past 2 years. I've never had a problem with it.

I'll probably use it again this year.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the very good info, will check them out.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Another vote for Taxfreeway for Mac, especially if you're in Canada and you prefer to have your tax files saved to your Mac for any quick review later etc.
Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac

And using it's review calculator before netfiling for our seniors' shared pension option has saved us a few thousand $$/year the last few years and shouldn't be overlooked or used to review before actually filing.


----------



## wwj (May 21, 2003)

Does anyone know if/how any of the previously mentioned programs handle matters like:

- capital gains/losses, including loss carrybacks, etc.
- investment income (e.g. dividends)
- federal/provincial foreign tax credit forms


When you use them, I presume you can create a draft version that can be reviewed before finalizing/filing.

I also presume that the first year you use a program there’s a learning curve, but in subsequent years, if your return follows a similar path, less time is required.

I’ve always done my own returns. The majority of the time is spent on gathering/organizing the year’s info, then inputting figures onto the first draft and doing calculations . Once that’s done, a final draft is just copied. How are these programs an improvement? Is it just that they save time by automatically doing the calculations for you as you input? And of course, their accuracy?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

wwj said:


> Does anyone know if/how any of the previously mentioned programs handle matters like:
> 
> - capital gains/losses, including loss carrybacks, etc.
> - investment income (e.g. dividends)
> - federal/provincial foreign tax credit forms


Investment income is typically on a T5, so you can simply enter information from the form. I've done capital gains on uFile, and it was simple. I don't recall the exact steps, because it was simple enough to not really be memorable. Other programs should be similar. Have no experience with foreign income, but I issue it's there.



wwj said:


> When you use them, I presume you can create a draft version that can be reviewed before finalizing/filing.


Yes, uFile lets you enter everything for free. You don't pay until you are ready to file and finalize. I know other programs are similar, though I don't recall which off the top of my head.



wwj said:


> I also presume that the first year you use a program there’s a learning curve, but in subsequent years, if your return follows a similar path, less time is required.


Yes. When you sign into your uFile, it remembers which slips/features you've used before, so it's faster the next year. (Unless your income taxes varies wildly year to year.)



wwj said:


> I’ve always done my own returns. The majority of the time is spent on gathering/organizing the year’s info, then inputting figures onto the first draft and doing calculations . Once that’s done, a final draft is just copied. How are these programs an improvement? Is it just that they save time by automatically doing the calculations for you as you input? And of course, their accuracy?


Honestly, the primary reason that I use these programs is so that I can NETFILE my tax return. For most people--myself included--a tax return is not particularly complicated. The error checking and automatic calculations are nice. But being able to submit it directly and quickly online is the reason I spend the money to use one of these programs.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I'm sure no finance expert and don't know about all the programs mentioned, but I do know that I prefer to use an off-line software and the freeway tax for Mac has suited my needs well, and I'm sure has all the stuff available you asked about.

And then if using it in future years, it has the option to use previous user data and do any carry forward type and auto user's data stuff.

I guess the best way to check is to download and install an appropriate version as it's free to use and may only need to be paid for depending on it's free use limitations.

Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway for Mac


----------



## wwj (May 21, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Honestly, the primary reason that I use these programs is so that I can NETFILE my tax return. For most people--myself included--a tax return is not particularly complicated. The error checking and automatic calculations are nice. But being able to submit it directly and quickly online is the reason I spend the money to use one of these programs.


All nicely answered Sonal, thanks. 

Aside from the convenience of NETFILE, though, do you actually save any time preparing your return?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wwj said:


> All nicely answered Sonal, thanks.
> 
> Aside from the convenience of NETFILE, though, do you actually save any time preparing your return?



I'm not Sonal and I'm not sure what you mean by your "actually save any time preparing your return" remark, as nearly all such Canadian approved tax software allows one to just enter one's required info, and any entered review and saving options when used are almost instant.

Personally I'd prefer to spend a bit more time on any tax preparation and possibly save MANY $$$ when doing so before using any NETFILE type submission.

IE: A *small* bit of extra time spent doing and checking any available options, which are almost instantaneous, can often save you a *large* amount of $$$$.


----------



## wwj (May 21, 2003)

pm-r said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by your "actually save any time preparing your return" remark, as nearly all such Canadian approved tax software allows one to just enter one's required info, and any entered review and saving options when used are almost instant.


Sounds like we're on the same page. Without having used a program, it seems to me that you're still going to have to go through the same process(es) as you would filling out your return "by hand," so either way will take up about the same time. And since my returns involve a variety of investment incomes and claims, like you I try to make sure that I've covered every base. I was just wondering if tax programs made that any easier or quicker.

Case closed.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If you've never used ANY of the Canadian approved taxation software, I think you'll be amazed with the speed and the various "savings" and options available when using any, and I'd suggest that even the slowest is, at a minimum at least a few thousand times faster, and more accurate that you could do compared to any sort of paper type of calculation.

If you want an off-line free version to try out, download and try some such as the Canadian "Freeway for Mac" and just give it a try.

As an alternative if you're just looking for speed for your tax submission only, which I sure wouldn't recommend just to save some time - and IF they even still allow it, is to do do what a fellow I knew some years ago and starting his new business.

He just picked up the tax package from the post office, wrote his name and particular required info etc. on the basic applicable submission form, and put in ALL his applicable receipts or duplicates etc. into the return envelope and sent it off for them to sort out and calculate.

His reasoning was that they would be doing the same sort of thing with any sort of confirmation check anyway.

But just try out some of the suggestions provided, and most are free to at least try, and then decide.

But ALL computer methods are way faster and more efficient than any paper/pen methods. And the Canadian Government Tax department actually wants most users to use their approved software submission options. And doing so helps save your paid tax money.

But at this present time of year, it no computer taxation software has been approved for use:
"There is no software or Web application certified for use with the 2012 NETFILE Program (2011 tax return) at this time. ..."
NETFILE -- Software

But freeway for Mac does have a beta version to try if you want.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

wwj said:


> All nicely answered Sonal, thanks.
> 
> Aside from the convenience of NETFILE, though, do you actually save any time preparing your return?


I do. As you say, the lengthy part of doing a tax return is still gathering the information. But there is some time saved in not having to actually do or check the math, even though it's not particularly complicated math. Also, I only ever have to enter each number once--any place it gets copied is done automatically. 

For me in particular, since I'm self-employed and electronically file my own T4, contribute to my RRSPs online, etc., it has a slight advantage in that my T4 and some of the other information I need to enter are all things I can look up on or from my computer anyway--I don't have to wait for all the slips and forms to be mailed to me. 

Since you can start and stop, one way in which this might be easier in your situation is that as each piece of information comes in, you could enter it. Saves you having to gather everything later.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Personally I'd prefer to spend a bit more time on any tax preparation and possibly save MANY $$$ when doing so before using any NETFILE type submission.
> 
> IE: A *small* bit of extra time spent doing and checking any available options, which are almost instantaneous, can often save you a *large* amount of $$$$.


I'm sure this is true for some people, but I suspect that for most people in Canada, their taxes are pretty simple--there are not many options to be checked, and many of them won't save the average Canadian very much.

If you've never done a tax return by hand, I suggest you give it a try. 



pm-r said:


> But at this present time of year, it no computer taxation software has been approved for use:
> "There is no software or Web application certified for use with the 2012 NETFILE Program (2011 tax return) at this time. ..."
> NETFILE -- Software


Well, seeing as employers still have another day or two to remit December's payroll taxes, and neither T4s nor T5s are due until February 28th, that's not exactly a pressing issue yet.


----------



## wwj (May 21, 2003)

All the feedback has been very informative. I'm now inclined to test the tax program waters. Freeway For Mac sounds like a good place to start. And how can I go wrong if it's "at a minimum at least a few thousand times faster"?


----------



## bubba5 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Taxtron*

I've used Taxtron for years. (It used to be Griftax). I began using it when Intuit cancelled their Mac tax program.

I like to be able to access past returns on my own computer.

I have found Taxtron's technical support very responsive whenever I've run into problems.

Bob


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

bubba5 said:


> I've used Taxtron for years. (It used to be Griftax). I began using it when Intuit cancelled their Mac tax program.
> 
> I like to be able to access past returns on my own computer.
> 
> ...


I just PDF them and keep my past returns on my computer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You joined October 2005, and this is your first post?

We bow in your direction at your remarkable restraint  and note that Taxtron must be good if it got you to chime in after 6.25 years!

Welcome..?





bubba5 said:


> I've used Taxtron for years. (It used to be Griftax). I began using it when Intuit cancelled their Mac tax program.
> 
> I like to be able to access past returns on my own computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmachead (Nov 2, 2002)

TaxTron

Been using them for some years now ...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Sonal said:


> I just PDF them and keep my past returns on my computer.


Yeah, I do the same thing. I save the tax files as PDF (either the software gives the option or you just select print and their's an option to save as PDF). I also keep a copy of the .TAX file and the netfile confirmation.

I've done tax returns manually (a few years back) and using the software, and I think the software saves you a couple of hours. Basically the software just gets you to input the info from your T4 and other tax info forms into clones of the forms in the software. Other than that you give it your charitable donations info, rrsp info, etc. The software places this in the proper places on the form and does all the calculations.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

I use Mail to set up an appointment with our accountant, iCal to track the appointment, and Quicken under Parallels to prepare a cheque to pay the bill.


----------



## bubba5 (Oct 1, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You joined October 2005, and this is your first post?
> We bow in your direction at your remarkable restraint  and note that Taxtron must be good if it got you to chime in after 6.25 years!
> 
> Welcome..?


I've been busy with other things in other places. I have used Taxtron every year from 2004 to the present.

Signing off now ... see you in 2018?:lmao:


----------



## czg (Jan 19, 2008)

I have also used TaxFreeway for the past few years without a problem, after switching from TaxTron.


----------



## hayesallan (Nov 27, 2009)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Having switched over from windows earlier this past summer I always did my taxes by purchasing a CD at my local store but i have been looking lately and cannot find one for MAC that I can purchase and install on my MacPro. Surely after buying a $1000 dollar plus laptop I can at least do my taxes by loading in a cd and e-filing. Is there something I a missing.


I had the same problem last year but found Taxfreeway for Mac. It is downloadable and worked fine for me even with a sole proprietorship return to do.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I just got an email from the Taxfreeway for Mac folks yesterday that I've used very successfully the last few years and it's "summary" calculator has saved us a few thousand dollars each year for our seniors and pension sharing situation.
[quote from email]
"Dear customer,

TaxFreeway for Windows and TaxFreeway for Mac are CRA Netfile certified for tax year 2011. Please download formal releases from website below.

Cutting edge Canadian tax software - TaxFreeway

Product highlights:

. Interview style question format with CRA forms at the same time, flexible, powerful and easy to use.
. Handle almost all tax situations.
. Find every deductions and credits possible.
. Planners (RRSP, Medical, Donation, Split-pension) best optimize tax returns.

If you have installed Beta version, you can use menu 'Help->Check for Updates' in the software to install the formal release.

(TaxFreeway for iPad is at final stage of CRA certification and will be available soon.)

Thanks for your continued support. Please do not hesitate to contact us should you have any questions.

Best regards,
Support team"


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Monday, the government opened up NETFILE for use... so every tax software should be able to NETFILE now. (Did my on uFile yesterday.)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

As usual, I'm down to the wire for my tax filing. And as usual, the universe has conspired to screw me.

I checked out Netfile, found a couple of software packages that looked interesting, and decided to go with TaxFreeway for Mac. Downloaded the software. Before starting, I took a second to review Netfile's restrictions... and found out that I'm not eligible to file online.

For the 2011 tax year, I'm a non-resident of Canada. That's enough to keep you from filing electronically.

It's the 21st-friggin'-century, isn't it? Digital bits and bobs zipping around the intertubes at the speed of light?

What a pain in the keister. Guess I'll be filing late again this year....

*grumble*


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> As usual, I'm down to the wire for my tax filing. And as usual, the universe has conspired to screw me.
> 
> I checked out Netfile, found a couple of software packages that looked interesting, and decided to go with TaxFreeway for Mac. Downloaded the software. Before starting, I took a second to review Netfile's restrictions... and found out that I'm not eligible to file online.
> 
> ...


Just be thankful you are not a US citizen, or Green Card Holder, or married to one. The IRS has created a plethora of Catch22 forms. Forms with Draconian penalties for not filing or failing to unravel the convoluted mess into English. It is quite possible for the IRS to try claim everything an expat filer owns even though that expat owes not a dime in taxes.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> As usual, I'm down to the wire for my tax filing. And as usual, the universe has conspired to screw me.
> 
> I checked out Netfile, found a couple of software packages that looked interesting, and decided to go with TaxFreeway for Mac. Downloaded the software. Before starting, I took a second to review Netfile's restrictions... and found out that I'm not eligible to file online.
> 
> ...



Why not do as friend used to do many years ago??

He'd enter his name SS # address etc. sign and date the form and attach all appropriate slips etc. and just mail it in. Worked for him for years. And saves any penalties if postmarked by the due date: midnight tonight!!!

You can print the appropriate forms and pages from your TaxFreeway for Mac or download them from Revenue Canada's site.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Just be thankful you are not a US citizen, or Green Card Holder, or married to one. The IRS has created a plethora of Catch22 forms. Forms with Draconian penalties for not filing or failing to unravel the convoluted mess into English. It is quite possible for the IRS to try claim everything an expat filer owns even though that expat owes not a dime in taxes.


+1

The US has to be the grabbiest nation on earth with non-residents, and technology is allowing it to become ever-grabbier. It's one of the few in the world that requires you to file a return even if you're not living there or have never lived there, but happen to be a citizen (think Canadians with US citizenship via parentage). Ignorance of this requirement is also no defense whatsoever. Our first two years back in Canada, after 16 years in the US as green card holders were just lots of fun around tax time. NOT. Our problem was that nobody told us that in addition to letting Immigration and Naturalization know that we were abandoning our green cards, we were also supposed to let the IRS know. We had no idea that two entirely different forms had to be filed - so a year after moving back to Canada we were STILL deemed US residents for tax purposes! Completely ridiculous. At least we're done with that for a while - but our IRAs and 503b retirement plans will no doubt have us filing US returns again some time in the future.

And of course, our sons, both of whom were born in the US and hold dual citizenship, by law are required to file US returns every year - as well as register for the draft. Many US citizens who have lived in Canada for years don't bother to file US returns (one usually doesn't end up owing anything, given that there is a tax treaty that is supposed to prevent double taxation) but that's not an especially great idea, because you never know where life will take you, and the US has become much nastier about cracking down on expats. Don't assume they won't catch you - especially if you enter the US on a Canadian passport with a US place of birth:

Passports: The IRS Continues to Tighten the Screws - 1/31/2012

Further, as of 2014, Canadian banks will be required to report all bank accounts held by US citizens in Canada to the IRS.

US Citizens Living in Canada Have Yet Another Opportunity to Come Clean With the IRS - 09/01/2012

In addition to the tax returns, you're also required to file forms for foreign investments and bank accounts, and the penalties for not reporting those can be pretty high.

IRS Exempts Many Expats From FATCA - Forbes

Are Expats Derailing The FATCA Express? - Forbes

I know my older son is considering renouncing his US citizenship - though hasn't done so yet. He's still a student, so all of the financial ramifications, which generally only apply to high income earners or those with high net worth, don't apply to him. However, if he leaves it until later in his life when he's (we're hoping) earning a good salary, then things could change.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

What makes the FATCA bit particularly obscene in Canada is that Canada has a tax treaty with the US. It would be very difficult for US citizens living in Canada to hide interest income from the IRS.

Instead what they are after is full account disclosure, not just of the US Citizen living here but their spouse as well. I wonder how the US would react if Canada made similar demands of all US citizens living in the US but married to Canadians?


----------

